
How to Not Be the Engineer Running 3.5GB Docker Images - pkaeding
https://www.datawire.io/not-engineer-running-3-5gb-docker-images/
======
theaustinseven
It might seem like a lot of work to start with, but I find homebrewing my own
docker containers saves a lot of space. The containers that people distribute
almost always have much more than you would ever need, and for any
microservice you shouldn't have that many dependencies.

